# Floating Router lathe plan



## David L Jones (Apr 16, 2010)

The woodentoolcompany has utube videos of a floating router assembly used on a lathe. Does anyone know where I can get plans?:stop:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jonzee1952 said:


> The woodentoolcompany has utube videos of a floating router assembly used on a lathe. Does anyone know where I can get plans?:stop:



Hi Dave,

Are you registered on Utube - If you register, you can leave a comment to the guy. 
I would just ask him. ( I did on your behalf today) - He seems to be making it up as he goes along, so I doubt there are plans - lets wait and see if he responds.:agree:

http://youtu.be/iu7pc6NR06w


----------



## David L Jones (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks so much. I don't get around in the forum very well.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I have watched his video's and he says that he wants to keep it a secret. 
I want one also, and have been thinking of how I can make it. I believe that the piece his router is mounted to is supported by springs or bungie cords running to each end, and the box it slides back and forth in keeps the router fronm twisting to either side.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat. I'd been thinking of something similar, but his is better than anything I'd come up with so far. Plans? Plans? Don' need no steenkin' plans. 
I wouldn't buy plans even if he offers them, I wouldn't anticipate any problems making one. But I've gotten to the stage where I consider plans just general guidelines, not something to be followed. :yes4:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Jonzee1952 I might suggust going online and see what You can find on the subject. If You have a video of the lathe, I would think that other post on the subject would follow.Use several search companies, and You may be able find additional post. If You do, Please take them to get additional information, if needed. Many here have had a lot of experience with manufacturing, or building with plans that may be hard to comprehend. This can be very helpfull to You! Thankyou! Please join the forum if You havent aldeady done so. It should return more ideas for You!


----------

